# Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW Shirt- have you used it?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Have any of you used TLD's Shock Doctor upper body protection? 

I'm very interested, but I'd like more reviews than I can find online. Are you familiar with it? What do you think?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I wear mine for Dh riding and really like it. Good amount of coverage and i really like that the pads are not hard plastic. Have only take i hit with the pads on and they protect very well. As expected you get a bit warmer in it but i have never been uncomfortable in it. Once you get going I don't notice it and it does breath pretty well. I chose this one because i did not like the hard plastic padded protection and the TLD has more padding in more places.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I'm looking forward to my first lift access riding later this summer and figured it would be a good idea (and because I hope to have a 30-50 jump built by the end of the summer, too > ). I don't want anything too bulky or hot because I'd like to wear it around here, where half the year is 80-110F. 

From your experience, is the shirt true to your normal size? Is there anything you'd change or that you now appreciate more about a similar product?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I use it, very hot climate here (North Queensland, Australia).

Pro:
Holding up well, easy to wash, very comfortable and the pads protect well (had a few crashes, nothing extreme but no injuries). Good upper body coverage including the sides of the ribcage. Leatt Brace compatible.
Don't find it too hot - at least it is better than hard plastic armour.

Con:
A bit hard to take it off because it has no zipper
*No lower spine protection at all*. You can wear a conventional spine protector over the top though.

Size: It is on the large side. I am 6ft but skinny, had to buy the small size.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Wear one all the time when DHing. I love it; Provides plenty of protection and very breathable. Use a jersey over it in cooler temps and no jersey when it's warm. 

MTBP


----------



## aidz-bullit (Jul 29, 2009)

great protection, but really hard to take off. I wear a shirt under the TLD makes it easier to slip out.


----------



## Dub Niner (Aug 15, 2010)

Sizing runs a little large. I'm 6'1" 185lbs and a medium fits me well. And it is definitely awkward to take off. After I tried it on at the shop I had a three-round wrestling match with it on the showroom floor trying to get it off!!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> I had a three-round wrestling match with it on the showroom floor trying to get it off


If anyone ever catches me trying to take mine off after an exhausting day at Northstar, I'll become a YouTube sensation. In all the wrong ways.



> No lower spine protection at all. You can wear a conventional spine protector over the top though.


I'll second that just for emphasis. It provides nice protection elsewhere but definitely NOT for your lower back. Fits great with a Leatt/Camelback too.


----------



## bulldogg73 (Mar 1, 2010)

I wear a compression shirt under mine to make it easier to remove.
As for the lack of lower back protection; I get the idea it was designed to be worn in conjunction with a kidney belt. 
That would add lower back protection and support and protect all the soft bits.
I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I started wearing this sweat wicking shirt that that has the feel of silk under it (from TNF summit series, I think?) and it makes taking it off waaaay easier, and keeps me cooler to boot. After a season without a shirt underneath, I won't be going back.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great info, everybody! I'm glad a pack was mentioned, because I had to have 2 liters of water at the very least and usually 3 with every ride. I was curious as to how it might work with a pack (which could also help with some back protection, no?)

I think I'll be ordering on soon. Again, thanks for making this a helpful thread.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> because I had to have 2 liters of water at the very least and usually 3 with every ride. I was curious as to how it might work with a pack


I wear the 7850, a jersey, my Leatt, and a Camelback (in that order). Works fine. Camelback does provide some random back protection (I've inadvertently used it) but not for the lower area. An armored kidney belt would cover that area, bulldogg73 is smart to point that out.

I don't wear a kidney belt for DH, I'm too damn fat to try to pedal at all in one. For moto trail riding: yes. DH: just can't do it.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

fgiraffe said:


> I wear the 7850, a jersey, my Leatt, and a Camelback (in that order). Works fine. Camelback does provide some random back protection (I've inadvertently used it) but not for the lower area. An armored kidney belt would cover that area, bulldogg73 is smart to point that out.
> 
> I don't wear a kidney belt for DH, I'm too damn fat to try to pedal at all in one. For moto trail riding: yes. DH: just can't do it.


Thanks for that confirmation. I'll probably order this later today. You know, I'd love to have some lower back and kidney protection and even use a full armor kit, but it's the end of May and already in the mid-90Fs and I sweat A TON. I guess I'll have to do without the lower torso just so that I won't stroke out in the heat. I'm in pretty good shape and my lungs work, but it's the massive loss of water that gets me.

On that topic, since most of you are riding in the heat, too, have you found a downhill helmet that keeps you cool enough? I have a Fly Racing Chaos helmet that is 2.6 lbs. and has 20 vents, but my brain just fries if it's over 75F. The problem is that my trails are fairly short. I'm able to do a dozen runs, but there's a lot of slow climbing/hiking in between and it doesn't have enough time to cool before I'm climbing up again.

Anyway, do any of you hot weather huckers have a cooling helmet that you where with you TLD hot weather armor?


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to have a specialized deviant until I cracked it. I have a 661 lid now. The spec. was much lighter and more breathable. The closest thing to an XC helmet in terms of air flow. I didn't feel the most secure with it, but Matt Hunter hucks some massive **** with one. Def the best choice for breathability. 

Also, to increase the spine protection on my top, I bought a sas-tec (same as VPD from poc) back pad insert for a moto jacket. It was like 25 bucks on sale. You can get a nice d30 one now for under $30. I cut it to fit in the spine armor sleeves of the troy lee jacket. Now I have awesome, flexible spine padding. Win.


----------



## bulldogg73 (Mar 1, 2010)

300hp said:


> Also, to increase the spine protection on my top, I bought a sas-tec (same as VPD from poc) back pad insert for a moto jacket. It was like 25 bucks on sale. You can get a nice d30 one now for under $30. I cut it to fit in the spine armor sleeves of the troy lee jacket. Now I have awesome, flexible spine padding. Win.


That's a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree. Cool idea.


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

got 20-30 days on the top with this setup, no problems and great protection. I take them out to wash it, but since it takes like, a minute, it's not a big deal.

I also redid the sternum pad like this. Some of the benefits of hte POC spine tee, without the weight, heat, price, or iffy fit.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very happy with mine, can't even tell it's on, unlike full body armor.

I'm going to try that compression shirt trick underneath to make it easier to take off, that's the only downfall I really saw with it.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one.
I find it too hot in mid-summer, even with no jersey on overtop. But then again, I break a sweat just looking at a picture of the sun.

Does it actually make a difference using a wicking T underneath?
Myself - just the thought of the extra layer, especailly a form-fitting one next to skin under the armor makes me start to sweat.

michael


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

mykel said:


> I have one.
> I find it too hot in mid-summer, even with no jersey on overtop. But then again, I break a sweat just looking at a picture of the sun.
> 
> Does it actually make a difference using a wicking T underneath?
> ...


I sweat like a sweaty madman, too. If I were a superhero, I'd be Sweat Man (don't you know the ladies would be my biggest fans?). If sweat was an energy source, I alone could solve the world's oil-dependency issues.

I also wondered about the benefits of wearing a "sub-base-layer" between a skin and a base-layer. It will probably be pushing 100F here soon. I guess I'll just have to test it out then.

Here's to potential heat strokes.Cheers,


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I guess we must have been seperated at birth - when you can wring out your GLOVES after a ride - you know sweat.

I have an Arcteryx wicking base layer that is slim-fit and almost see-though so mabe give it a try. Nothing to loose expect a few pounds of water....

Bring on the heatstroke

michael


----------



## bulldogg73 (Mar 1, 2010)

The idea behind the sweat-wicking shirts is that they take away the moisture from the skin, disperse it evenly through the fabric to the surface and then let the moisture evaporate. 
This feature actually keeps your temperature more constan, in cool and hot weather. 
It also makes you feal much more comfortable when perspiring profusibly...and finally makes removing the TLD body armour less of a pain


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

mykel said:


> I guess we must have been seperated at birth - when you can wring out your GLOVES after a ride - you know sweat.
> 
> michael


I know exactly what you mean! I got some Fox Stealth Bomber gloves this spring and my last few rides have dyed parts of my hands black. I don't think the designers ever intended for them to be completely soaked.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Michael, I think we've found our new jobs: product testing for sweat-wicking shirt designers.


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I went a full summer without a shirt underneath because I thought it would be hotter. 

As I figure it, the shirt is very absorbent, so it is holding the moisture (sweat) against your skin instead of letting it soak into the padding of the top. The moisture in the shirt has the effect of pulling heat away from your body, keeping you cooler.

Not to mention you can actually take the damn thing off. I used to keep it on for 8 hours because it was such a pain to rip off my sweaty carcass.

Now, I take it off when I break for lunch, and maybe one other time, because it isn't stuck to me like glue and my friends don't laugh at my strugglz.

H


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

300hp said:


> I used to have a specialized deviant until I cracked it. I have a 661 lid now. The spec. was much lighter and more breathable. The closest thing to an XC helmet in terms of air flow. I didn't feel the most secure with it, but Matt Hunter hucks some massive **** with one. Def the best choice for breathability.
> 
> Also, to increase the spine protection on my top, I bought a sas-tec (same as VPD from poc) back pad insert for a moto jacket. It was like 25 bucks on sale. You can get a nice d30 one now for under $30. I cut it to fit in the spine armor sleeves of the troy lee jacket. Now I have awesome, flexible spine padding. Win.


Where did you find that for that price? any pics of the modification?


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I did this a year ago, the prices have gone up a bit it seems. motorcycle-superstore has a d30 back protector for $39, and an alpinstars bio-foam protector for $29. Held is another brand that makes a sas-tec back plate.

I literally traced the pieces from the jacket onto a back protector and cut them out with an exacto knife. 

I got the idea when I started to mod knee pads a couple years ago. At the time, the only d30 knee pad that was out was the 661 evo, which I found to be flimsy and ill fitting. I popped a held sas-tec knee protector into my demon davey jones knee pads and ended up with the most comfortable protection I have ever worn. Now there are lots of commercial options available.


----------



## gmx (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking into getting this shirt. Only worn leg armour before so this is a first. Any issues with mobility (this is why I've avoided suits) ? Ive read/heard a few reviews that say the shoulder padding isn't as robust as expected. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

gmx said:


> Looking into getting this shirt. Only worn leg armour before so this is a first. Any issues with mobility (this is why I've avoided suits) ? Ive read/heard a few reviews that say the shoulder padding isn't as robust as expected. Anyone else notice this?


I don't have any mobility issues at all. This shirt is designed very well and the shoulder pads are very low profile.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

i've taken some gnerly bangers while wearing mine, never had any problems in areas that were protected by the suit. Keep in mind that your lower back in not protected, but your ribs are. It also runs cooler than most pressure suits. I would say if you're a noob that crashes a bunch then skip it, but if you're past that phase and just looking for something to prevent a hospital trip from the minor stuff, then pull the trigger.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine shipped in last week. It's comfortable, but everyone was correct about the difficulty in taking it off. I tried it with a fitted Nike dri-fit base layer and the TLD armor was more comfortable and easier to take off.
It's pretty confidence inspiring. I feel like Batman when it's on 

It did feel much warmer with two layers, but I stood in front of a desk fan and I was very impressed with how much air I could feel pushing through. It felt pretty good. I have no worries about its performance or heat when I head to Angel Fire in Aug.
I rode without it yesterday, but will try it soon. My only concern is that it will prove to be too hot during repeated bike-hikes to the trailhead in 100F.

I'll ice my 3L and see how it goes next weekend.

Thanks again for all of the input. Y'all make an isolated rider feel a little more at home.


----------



## gmx (Nov 12, 2006)

jurichar said:


> i've taken some gnerly bangers while wearing mine, never had any problems in areas that were protected by the suit. Keep in mind that your lower back in not protected, but your ribs are. It also runs cooler than most pressure suits. I would say if you're a noob that crashes a bunch then skip it, but if you're past that phase and just looking for something to prevent a hospital trip from the minor stuff, then pull the trigger.


Thanks for the advice..just ordered one. Hoping it will be a good compromise between full -on armour and skin. Will give it a test run at wbp when it gets here.


----------



## jhughes3281 (Jan 28, 2006)

This is a good info thread. Made the swing vote for purchasing this vest, after taking a hit in Mammoth this last weekend. Thanks!


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I rode with mine for tne first time last Wednesday.I'm 6'3", 210lbs- Large fit well. It's comfortable on the bike, but not as much with my 3L pack. The waist strap caused mobility issues. Without a pack, it's great. 
I recommend wearing polyester jerseys over it for optimum venting. I wore a Fox dirt shirt over it and little air moved through once I quickly became sweaty. I took off the shirt and rode only with the armor. That cooled much better. I can see how it would vent and cool very well on fast downhill runs and lift access stuff. 
I do not recommend if you frequently hike with your bike in hot weather.
I also agree that the shoulder and clavical pads aren't as robust as anticipated, but the piece is confidence inspiring. 
I'll use it for sure in Angel Fire, but may save it only for big hit days at home. I have some new trails and huge jumps in mind and tricks I need to learn...

Anyway, I hope this thread continues to be helpful. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## don_peyote (Sep 6, 2008)

great armour! wear a base layer.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

as an update. I've decided that this think is a little too hot for my taste and have decided to try out the 5955 as it looks a little cooler. I'll let yall know


----------



## jhughes3281 (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Let us know about the lower arm protection. Looks like it would slide quite a bit.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Over the weekend, I wore this armor for three days at Angel Fire. It kept me cool in the sun and even warm on the peak when waiting out a windy hailstorm. Worn with a low-pro 2 l pack, I forgot it was on most of the time, but remembered it with confidence on the steep rocky stuff. Honestly, I didn't have any falls to test out the armor (thankfully), but I'm very glad I took the chance on this.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I just returned mine today, the long sleeve version. It's not as bulky as other choices out there, but still too bulky for my taste with all the pads in. I'm used to wearing the 661 Sub-Gear long sleeve which is very minimal, so the TLD gear was very bulky in contrast. But beyond the padding, the fit just wasn't right. I'm a big guy at 240lbs and 6'1, the large short sleeve fit me great (only one available to try on) so I ordered the large long sleeve version... the forearm fit was way too small, very tight and very restricting. The core and shoulders felt like the perfect fit though, so an XL might be too big everywhere but the forearms for me. Oh well... guess I'll keep stitching up my cheap 661 armor.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

DHgnaR said:


> I just returned mine today, the long sleeve version. It's not as bulky as other choices out there, but still too bulky for my taste with all the pads in. I'm used to wearing the 661 Sub-Gear long sleeve which is very minimal, so the TLD gear was very bulky in contrast. But beyond the padding, the fit just wasn't right. I'm a big guy at 240lbs and 6'1, the large short sleeve fit me great (only one available to try on) so I ordered the large long sleeve version... the forearm fit was way too small, very tight and very restricting. The core and shoulders felt like the perfect fit though, so an XL might be too big everywhere but the forearms for me. Oh well... guess I'll keep stitching up my cheap 661 armor.


Why not go with the short sleeve and elbow/forearm pads? just an idea..


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Josie7 said:


> Why not go with the short sleeve and elbow/forearm pads? just an idea..


No elbow or elbow/forearm pads I've tried have ever stayed put. This includes the 661 Evo stuff, TLD new pads, Dianese pads, and a few others I can't recall. The main reason I wear that compression suit is for the elbow pads, it's so minimal everywhere else sans the shoulders that it doesn't really protect further anyways. I'm happy with the 661, the quality sucks but the fit and minimalism of the padding is perfect for me, just wish it held up better.
My obsession with elbow padding comes from a fairly tame crash that resulted in a broken elbow... prior to that I was elbow pads and a helmet only, which is why I still prefer less pads.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

DHgnaR said:


> No elbow or elbow/forearm pads I've tried have ever stayed put. This includes the 661 Evo stuff, TLD new pads, Dianese pads, and a few others I can't recall. The main reason I wear that compression suit is for the elbow pads, it's so minimal everywhere else sans the shoulders that it doesn't really protect further anyways. I'm happy with the 661, the quality sucks but the fit and minimalism of the padding is perfect for me, just wish it held up better.
> My obsession with elbow padding comes from a fairly tame crash that resulted in a broken elbow... prior to that I was elbow pads and a helmet only, which is why I still prefer less pads.


hmm.. never known anyone to have such issues with elbow pads.. I use some race face ones that work great, stay tight even in crashes...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Josie7 said:


> hmm.. never known anyone to have such issues with elbow pads.. I use some race face ones that work great, stay tight even in crashes...


Weird, I've never met anyone who didn't. All friends of mine that have tried elbow pads have said the same thing I did.


----------



## SLOCanucker (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a suggestion on the elbow pads... 

If you're having a tough time finding the right "fit", go to a hockey or lacrosse store and try on a set... they are meant for abuse and punishment and really cinch down well. I used to use a set and they were great.

Now I either use TLD motocross forearm guards for light trail days or the 661 DH style on DH days. The 661's have saved me a lot of healing time. Don't seem to have had much of a slippage issue either.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Limited experience so far but I like it coming from a 661 suit. I wear a tight under armor style shirt underneath which not only makes it easy to remove it also seems to help with cooling. I've had one tumble in it and my only injuries were on areas where I had no pads (hip and outside the cup on my knee pads). Planning to get their shorts next and have new Nukeproof Knee/shin pads that have paddin surrounding the kneecap so I should be set for my next outing.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

What are your experiences with teh Nukeproof Critical Knee/shin armour?

Thanks

michael


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Guys, is the shock doctor tech similar to VPD? I mean, does the foam hardens upon impact? Been browsing everywhere trying to find how it works but even on their website, they don't talk about it. Cheers.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I wore one DH riding for 2 seasons now looking for aomething a bit more robust after breaking ribs, scapula and collapsing a lung. I'm still going tonise it for enduro races and i think im foing to try out that Rhyolite Vest. 

Understand the TLD isnt designed for super hard crashes. It takes the sting off of most falls but you cant fault it for injury on hard slams. Good buy if you ask me. BTW, the shorts are super rad. Use those for all riding but road.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

I just got the shorts delivered yesterday and the padding, if you ask me, is t0o on the thin side hence my questions on the technology. Comfie and light, granted but hmmm, dunno about a hard crash.......


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I wore one DH riding for 2 seasons now looking for aomething a bit more robust after breaking ribs, scapula and collapsing a lung. I'm still going tonise it for enduro races and i think im foing to try out that Rhyolite Vest.
> 
> Understand the TLD isnt designed for super hard crashes. It takes the sting off of most falls but you cant fault it for injury on hard slams. Good buy if you ask me. BTW, the shorts are super rad. Use those for all riding but road.


I too have had a good sized off as well. Ended up breaking 3 ribs and cracking another. It works very well for most stuff, but a major off will overwhelm it...

michael


----------

